# 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?



## Skynet_DE (11. Juni 2014)

*144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Hallo ich habe mir einen Acer GN246HL Monitor gekauft, allerdings kann ich überall nur
60 Hz einstellen egal ob im Windows, bei Nvidia oder im Spiel (BF4) ich habe eine 770 GTX
3x OC, die Treiber sind alle aktuell und mein Betriebssystem ist Win 8.1, der Schuppen 
läuft über ein HDMI Kabel, und V Sync ist auch auf OFF, was soll das?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*



> was soll das?


Damit die 144Hz Technologie auch wirklich funktioniert, ist ein Dual DVI-D oder ein DisplayPort Kabel zwingend erforderlich. Mit HDMI funktioniert das ganze nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*



<> schrieb:


> Damit die 144Hz Technologie auch wirklich funktioniert, ist ein Dual DVI-D oder ein DisplayPort Kabel zwingend erforderlich. Mit HDMI funktioniert das ganze nicht.


 
Auch nicht mit HDMI 1.4a....weil auf der Produktseite von Acer steht:


> Mit dem integrierten HDMI 1.4a-Standard erlaubt der Acer Predator  GN246HL die direkte Übertragung von 3D-Content auf diverse  Wiedergabegeräte, wie beispielsweise 3D-Set-Top-Boxen, 3D-Blu-ray-Player  sowie 3D-Spielekonsolen. So können auf dem Display mithilfe der separat  erhältlichen NVIDIA 3D Vision 2-Brille Videos und Spiele in  dreidimensionaler Darstellung erlebt werden. Darüber hinaus bietet das  Acer GN246HL eine DVI-Schnittstelle, einen VGA-Anschluss und eine  Line-Out-Verbindung für Audiosignale.



Und 3d über "3DVision" würde ja schonmal für mindestens 120Hz sprechen.
Quelle: Acer | Press


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Das mit HDMI 1.4a wäre mir neu. Muss ich mich auch erst mal einlesen. 
So sicher bin ich mir da aber auch nicht. Auch wenn im Text explizit nur von 3D-Content die Rede ist. Müsste man mal testen. 

Im Netz hab ich das hier gefunden. Der Asus hat nämlich auch HDMI 1.4a -> Der Asus VG248QE verfügt über Dual-Link-DVI, HDMI 1.4a (was nicht für  1080p bei 144 Hz ausreichend ist) und DisplayPort nach dem 1.2-Standard.


----------



## Skynet_DE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Und wie sieht ein dual dvi kabel aus?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Eigentlich müsste eines bei dir im Karton gewesen sein. Laut Herstellerangaben wird nämlich eines mitgeliefert.


----------



## dynastes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

HDMI 1.4a hätte wohl theoretisch die Bandbreite, aber in der Praxis funktionieren selbst Auflösungen über FullHD, die mit einiger Konfiguration faktisch möglich sind, meist nicht auf Anhieb. Insofern halte ich es für möglich, dass 144 Hz irgendwie schon funktionieren könnten. Problemloser wäre es aber definitiv, eine der oben genannten Schnittstellen zu verwenden. Warum auch nicht? Dual-Link-DVI bietet praktisch jede moderne Grafikkarte noch an.


----------



## YoungCookie (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Ich bin kein Profi und das kommt wahrscheinlich viel zu spät aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass man bei dem GN246 HL die 144 Hz wohl nur erreichen kann, wenn man HDMI und DVI gleichzeitig anschließt.
Auch wenn es für Skynet_DE wahrscheinlich schon zu spät ist liest das ja vlt. jemand der das selbe Problem hat. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich es noch nicht selbst ausprobiert habe.
Hier jedoch ein Beispiel was gemeint ist (im Video ab min 3:25 ) : YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Nein, einfach ein DVI DL Kabel nehmen und fertig.


----------



## zotac2012 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Also ich habe einen MSI Optix Mag271C und kann ohne Probleme mit dem HDMI 1.4 Kabel auf meinem Monitor die 144 Hz einstellen, will man aber auch Adaptiv Sync nutzen, geht das derzeit mit einer Pascal oder Turing Grafikkarte von Nvidia nur über den Display Port Anschluss!


----------



## takan (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

mit dp 1.2 sind 144hz@1440p möglich. zumindest bei meinem setup.
glaube gelesen zu haben das für 144hz hdmi 2.0 habe muss. mit 1.4 sind 120hz@1080p möglich max.
geh mal zu windows aufn desktop, rechtsklick, anzeigeneinstellungen, erweiterte anzeigeneinstellungen, adaptereinstellungen für monitor 1 anzeigen, alle modi auflisten. da wird dir angezeigt was möglich wäre.

und ich hab mein monitor mal ausgetauscht, einen über hdmi und einen über dp angeschlossen, das bild sah bei dp besser aus. finde ich.


----------



## zotac2012 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Der Monitor vom TE hat ja keinen DP-Anschluss, sondern nur HDMI 1.4 / DVI und VGA! FHD 1080p Auflösung mit 144 Hz lässt sich aber auch mit einem HDMI 1.4 Kabel ohne weiteres bewerkstelligen, geht ja bei meinem MSI Monitor auch. Es kann nur sein, das sich die 144 Hz nicht unter der nativen Auflösung des Monitors erzeugen lassen, bei mir geht das auch nur im PC-Modus, wie man ja in meinem verlinkten Screen sehen kann!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Es kommt auch immer ganz auf den Monitor an.
Beim Dell S2719GDF zB gehen die 144Hz bei WQHD über DP und HDMI 2.0.
Ich hatte damals einen AOC G2460PQU, da gingen die 144Hz nicht über den DP.
Erst eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung hat zum Erfolg geführt.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was in der EDID steht und was der Scaler kann.
Selbst Monitore mit demselben Panel können sich da stark unterscheiden.


----------



## zotac2012 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es kommt auch immer ganz auf den Monitor an.
> Beim Dell S2719GDF zB gehen die 144Hz bei WQHD über DP und HDMI 2.0.
> Ich hatte damals einen AOC G2460PQU, da gingen die 144Hz nicht über den DP.
> Erst eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung hat zum Erfolg geführt.
> ...


 Ok, das mag so sein, was ich aber echt schwach finde ist, da der Monitor vom TE ja kein Display Port Anschluss hat, der Hersteller in seinem Fall Acer dann nicht mal ein gescheites Kabel beilegt, wo auch Gewährleistet ist, das die 144 Hz auch funktionieren!  
Also man mag ja über MSI denken was man will, aber bei mir waren alle Kabel die man braucht für den Monitor, mit in der Verpackung dabei [HDMI Kabel / Display Port Kabel /  USB-UpstreamKabel] und vor allem, das mit den entsprechenden Kabeln auch ein Betrieb in 144 Hz funktioniert!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor läuft aber überall nur auf max. 60 Hz?*

Da ist auch ein DVI Kabel dabei.
Davon ab, der GN246HL ist der schlechteste 144Hz Monitor den es gibt.


----------

